# new boots (on the stiff side) Driver X vs Ions vs (write in)



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the burton line of boots; the lacing systems seems to work really well (versus other pull systems like Salomon), and I don't trust Boa.
I've heard some Burton laces snapping, but supposedly they've got to Kevlar now???

Couple general questions/experiences....
I seem to need to go a half size bigger no matter what brand; all shoes fit me at 10.5, but snowboard boots always put me in an 11...my big toe is constantly getting smooshed in 10.5s.
This isn't a big deal by itself, except most boots tend to also run on the wide side (and I have narrow feet), so it's hard to get a good fit.
Will the smooshed toe get used to it?

As for stiffness, I tried on the Driver X at REI today and am concerned that they might be too much. They were comfortable, but even after a few minutes felt like they would require quite a bit of break in time.

Any thoughts/opinions from the stiff booters out there?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I picked up a pair of last year's (07-08) Driver X boots to replace my old Driver Xs from 03 or 05. They seem to run 1/4 to 1/2 size smaller compared to the old ones. They're also lower quality than the old ones and don't have the neat flip-down metal ice spikes. 

When I first used them I was shocked at how incredibly stiff they were. I was almost in hard boot territory. They bit into my shin on my trailing leg on the first day. Each day afterward, they became better behaved and by day 4 they were fully broken in, comfy and not as stiff as day 1. Doing backcountry hikes probably helped the break-in process along. 

This is my first boot with that Burton speed lace system and I've only used them for a month so far, so I can't comment on the durability of that system. 

I've never tried on an Ion, so I'll let other people tell you all about those.

To threadjack a little: Does anyone have any recommendations for a stiff boot similar to the Driver X?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

The only other brand I've seen that even defines stiffness as a variable is Vans...

http://vanssnow.com/product/snowboard-boots/tech/flex.gif
Vans Contra – Snowboard Boots - Mens - VansSnow.com

Still, I don't trust Boas, but REI has a fantastic guarantee/return process, so it might be worth a shot knowing I can get my money back if they fail on me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

well not sure why you don't trust boa. Its braided steel cable, probably a tensile strength of around 300lbs. You wont be putting that much stress on them.

Don't think you will get used to the squish. You wont. And if you managed too, well the risk wasn't worth it and I'd still bite your head off. If you have too much side to side room, look at salomons, they tend to fit narrower. And Vans seem to have smaller toeboxes if thats where you have too much play.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Boas concern me not because of the cable, but because of the tension knob...

I ended up gettting the Ions, and can't wait to get on the mountain and try them out. Only beef is that the EST sole doesn't leave much room for traction/tread, so I'm concerned I'm going to find myself slipping all over the place on the way to the chair...will just have to wait and see.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i will give a write in suggestion for the brand celsius,model cirrus. its a small company making sick sick boots. they are rated a 7/10 on what i consider to be the most accurate boot stiffness scale in the market. the cirrus's are also in transworlds top 15 boots of the year. they are comparable in weight to last years 32 lashed(not this years with the styrofoam cup sole that will wear down from walking across the parking lot.) they run pretty true to size if not a tad small, i wear a 10.5 and they seem like a 10.75ish lol. my only problems, if you can even say that, is that they are like physically like taller over your actual foot so you have to adjust your binder straps or get new bindings in my case(i had med bindings that went to 11, but wouldnt fit the boot.) not talking about the actual height of the boot, im just not sure what you would call it...last but not least they look fressshhh. now im definetly not the "down with burton" person seeing as i have a burton board, bindings, coat, and pants but i dont really like there boots, they just dont feel right to me, i feel like boots are the most important part of a setup and i have a better experience leaving it to boot companies like 32, celsius, dc, etc...

also available in boa or lace...i dont like boa either if that matters whatsoever lol


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I had 06 Burton Ions and loved them to death. The speed lace system on those quit on my after about 2 really hard seasons and a LOT of use. They were comfortable once broken in and were very responsive and warm. After they died I didn't have the same cash flow and got Burton rulers. The speed lace system died within 2 months of riding 3-4 days a week so I switched over to Salomon dialogues. I also have somewhat narrow feet and the Ions fit my feet well.


----------

